# Covering Radiant Heat ceilings.



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If it's not a real course texture, you could skim coat it with drywall compound to smooth it out.


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a question. Do you NEED the radiant in the ceiling ? Depending on your locale and where the room is located (1st or 2nd floor and is it on a North, East, South, or West exterior wall) you might be able to just turn the heat off for that room and remove all that ceiling and do a new smooth drywall job. If this doesn't sound appetizing I think Maintenance6 has a good idea.

I just reread your query= Is the whole house radiant CEILING heat ?


----------



## Hockeynews (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Grampa Bud,
Yes the whole house is radiant heat ceillings. Kind of unusual I know but energy efficient. I live in Montreal, Canada and need the heat. I thought about plastering the ceiling as well and have asked a contractor for an estimate and the feasability. I would not want to do it myself since it is a very large area (1600 sq. ft) over multi levels (2 floors). The basement is the only level without the textured ceiling.
Thanks for the help,


----------

